# Anyone have any videos of there local rivers?



## lowe1648

I'm new to the site. I'm on my 3rd season running my jet in minnesota. Wondering if anyone has any good videos of the type of water you guys run in other parts of the country? I've watched plenty of videos from out west and up north but not to much from the guys down south or east.


----------



## Ranchero50

I have some on my YouTube channel.

Our rivers are low flow in the summer with limestone ridges (razorbacks) about ten feet apart in places. The indians built fish traps (V's in the river) and other hazards are prolific (read that as random boulders leaving no ripple on the surface). Google or Bing maps Williamsport MD and look at the river. There are no sand bars and very few pebble bottoms. It's hard on boats and harder on jet foots. Prop guys are limited to a few spots.

I've seen videos of mud bottoms and guys jumping trees in the water. It ain't happening here and the mighty Susky up by Harrisburg PA is an even harder peice of water to navigate.

On the good side, even the jet guys stay home when the river guage reads 1-2' but if you know where you are going there's a lot of good water to fish.

Jamie


----------



## lowe1648

I followed your build on a differnet site and have watched your videos on youtube. I've hear alot of people talking about how bad the susky is but have never saw a video of it showing what its really like.


----------



## Ranchero50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENDLTH-DTmg&feature=related


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Here's a couple from the Big River,SW of St. Louis. Kind of tame compared to the Susky.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dylxX_VKON4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyzIqUhnXHE


----------



## lowe1648

That is what i was looking for. We hit two new sections of river camping and fishing this weekend and i'll try and get some video up within a day or two.


----------



## optaylor823

I keep thinking I will take a video and now I have a reason. I am taking the kids and wife out this weekend, so maybe I can get her to shoot a video while we run down river.


----------



## lowe1648

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD3tfPsN0OM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvLNBpQWlnQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tzCiHdTToM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
A few from are camping trip last weekend. Thats my buddies alweld on the snake and my boat on the st croix.


----------



## blw

lowe 1648, What size boats are those and what size and brand motors on them ?
Thanks,BLW


----------



## lowe1648

Mine is a 1648 with a 40/28 2 stroke yamaha and my buddies is a 1856 alweld with a 115 merc


----------



## Seth

https://youtu.be/sCTJD63nnxQ

This is on the Gasconade River. We were moving about 50mph heading down river with the 225ho wide open.


----------



## optaylor823

Here is one of the 2 videos we took Friday on the Duck river running back from Fountain Creek to the Iron Bridge boat ramp. I will get the other one up soon.
https://www.youtube.com/user/optaylor823#p/a/u/0/jA03_Bkyr6o


----------



## optaylor823

Here is the other video, which is just up from Iron Bridge ramp on the Duck.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoTcRM2nR3k


----------



## lowe1648

Nice videos guys keep them coming. Hoping i can get out this weekend for some more fishing and maybe some video.


----------



## susqyg3

Here is a short clip of the Susquehanna up above harrisburg. In a few miles we hardly saw anything over 3 feet. A lot was in the 1-2.5ft range, with sharp rocks everywhere, just the typical Susqy conditions.

https://s436.photobucket.com/albums/qq83/lwrsusq/?action=view&current=20110709172751.mp4


----------



## Canoeman

Nice..Good to see a cple videos of my Alweld.. even the one with the "Beaching ".

I know im not the only one who has beached there rig.. 

it is good to see other river's but id like to see more then just the "Sketchy" part's got those up here.. 

So cmon now, get some more vid's up guys!!


----------



## Ranchero50

Found this one just now...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpR926L_f3I&feature=related


----------



## lowe1648

Hit the river after work to take alittle run and ended up going 40 miles. I tried taking some video but trying to drive and record and dealing with the sun i figured i'd take some video some other day. I ended up with a couple of minutes worth.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oriTlhqwP1Q

Waiting to see some more rivers from other parts of the country.


----------



## optaylor823

Here are a couple more of the Duck River that shows a couple places that I figure hard to cross. I have even beached my boat a couple of times in this stretch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAI6Ar2I02o
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyggugCdQhM


----------



## Canoeman

That first video she get's a bit skinny.. i like it when you have to drift/slide your boat up on plane to get through skinny water.. fun video!!


----------



## Ranchero50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzQCLzO2uZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K71jhrikpoE


----------



## lowe1648

Took a little break from fishing and found some sand bars to play on. Pumped some sand on the second round but mae it across. https://www.youtube.com/user/lowe1648?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/3OPrsE4Ddjw


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Here's one from the Meramec River in Franklin Co.  Margaret and I went to do a lttle fishing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ


It's a little rough,but I'm still getting the hang of this Hatcam.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Here's one from the Meramec River in Franklin Co. Margaret and I went to do a lttle fishing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ
> 
> 
> It's a little rough,but I'm still getting the hang of this Hatcam.



Great run Steve.....I saw a lot of holes that I'd like to fish. How long ago was that run? Waters are really low now.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

At WOT I'm running around 30-35,so I figuring it was around 4-5miles. It wasn't too bad,only got hung up one time on the float back. Ironically,it was at the same spot that I scraped bottom on the way up. I should have gone on the other side of the stump.I caught 4 small spots and 1 little smallie. Margaret caught 3smallies, one was 14.5 in.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Here's 2 vid of me showing what the Lil' Blue Rude's made of. One of me running a 60hp johnson and the other is a 60hp etec.
this is the johnson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBeEiDHMNFk 
This is the etec: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqKipcwZXT0

Love my Lil' Blue Rude :mrgreen:


----------



## moark

S&MFISH said:


> Here's one from the Meramec River in Franklin Co. Margaret and I went to do a lttle fishing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ
> 
> 
> It's a little rough,but I'm still getting the hang of this Hatcam.




Nice run/video. What date was that trip on? I see it was downloaded on the 14th but the USGS shows the river came up pretty high on that day. That's the kind of fishing trip I would like to make. 
Is RiverRound near AH and down from Moselle? Thanks.


----------



## smallie_hawgin

Hey folks, new to the forum, but, not to running jets... I currently own a 2005 176 lo-pro with a 175 hp sportjet. The boat has been my love ever since we got it.... I have taken some pretty big risks in this and it has come through shining.... 

Here's an excerpt from a recent trip in a central MN River.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NynWaZ8kz0I

And one from 2007... https://www.youtube.com/user/smalliehawgin#p/u/7/527Ws8y1h_8

And if you're a fan of winter landings.....  
https://www.youtube.com/user/smalliehawgin#p/u/0/ro_Fy7oN0Ok

All fun, and all I have to say, I am not so sure I could have done with any other boat.... :shock:


----------



## optaylor823

Nice videos smallie_hawgin. I would say you are a little rough on that Lo-Pro, but that is also what jets are made for.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

moark said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from the Meramec River in Franklin Co. Margaret and I went to do a lttle fishing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ
> 
> 
> It's a little rough,but I'm still getting the hang of this Hatcam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run/video. What date was that trip on? I see it was downloaded on the 14th but the USGS shows the river came up pretty high on that day. That's the kind of fishing trip I would like to make.
> Is RiverRound near AH and down from Moselle? Thanks.
Click to expand...



Moark, we went on Sun-11th. Yes River Round is south of Chouteau Claim. When you cross the tracks,I beleive it turns into Old Cove Rd. Just follow that to the entranc. It is a gravel road to the left. Or you can come off Hwy30. Turn right on Bethel Church Rd,follow it until the dead end at Mill Hill. Make a left, after you cross the bridge Old cove Rd is about a half mile or so,then make a right then it's just a short way on the right. I found it on the MDC website.


----------



## moark

Thanks S&M for the info. With you and your video's help I think I might be able to make most of that run and hopefully catch some fall smallies.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Moark, if you make that run-watch out for that narrow stretch at the 4:40 mark in the video. I went to the right of the stump and scraped bottom. You need to go to the left of it,deeper water.


----------



## Kevin Turner

SH, What was the flow when you shot the first vid? Great clip BTW =D>


----------



## smallie_hawgin

Kevin Turner said:


> SH, What was the flow when you shot the first vid? Great clip BTW =D>


It was at 531 cfs.... :shock: Thanks man! I was doing some of this [-o< [-o< on a lower portion..... :lol:


----------



## moark

SH, that's some of the biggest smallies I've seen. Here in Missouri if you can catch them in the 3-4 lbs range you're either a very good fisherman or lucky but to catch 'em like that is something else. I guess that's what makes catching the bigger ones here so exciting, they're just so few of them.
That's one heck of a river and some nice maneuvering/driving, it looks as though that boat could go just about anywhere.
I don't believe I could make that run with my 50 horse :LOL2:


----------



## Skeeter814

I Notice that nobody posted anything after SH's videos. Haha. Those are the best RP videos I've ever seen.


----------



## Canoeman

A fun stretch of the Miss.. the campsite hf way through the video on the right is less than 2 miles from my house.. i spend sometime there throughout the summer n fall.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjcbdFKncpw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Kevin Turner

Canoeman, Was that yesterday? I noticed the flows were the lowest of the year, but still easily run-able.


----------



## Canoeman

Kevin Turner said:


> Canoeman, Was that yesterday? I noticed the flows were the lowest of the year, but still easily run-able.



Saturday around 6 p.m.


----------



## lowe1648

That looks alot different then this spring when I was up there with you


----------



## Ranchero50

Chris Cannon's run on the UP between Brunswick MD and Harper Ferry WV. I about peed myself a little at the 2 minute mark...

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1048374971649

Jamie


----------



## Skeeter814

I think Chris used up some of his karma points making it through that rock maze. He would know what I'm talking about. :wink:


----------



## lowe1648

A few videos from today. Took a break from fishing before loading up the camping gear.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRKGB8yAQBo&feature=youtube_gdata_player https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfgM-4wIgok&feature=youtube_gdata_player https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik8sG3n-NZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

lowe1648 said:


> A few videos from today. Took a break from fishing before loading up the camping gear.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRKGB8yAQBo&feature=youtube_gdata_player https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfgM-4wIgok&feature=youtube_gdata_player https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik8sG3n-NZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Where were you?

sf


----------



## hotshotinn

i like watching you jump the sand bar.Tell me what motor you are running on that tiller steer boat and I am also wondering what size of old Mercury is on the other boat.


----------



## smallie_hawgin

mike s said:


> I Notice that nobody posted anything after SH's videos. Haha. Those are the best RP videos I've ever seen.
> 
> All four of these vids are from the same stretch of Youghiogheny river in Southwestern PA. Some of these are on another thread in the sponsors area, so apologies if you've already seen them....
> 
> Here's one from last weekend. The water was up hiding some of the boulders that are usually easily avoided. Check out the near miss at about 1:14 into the video. I knew it was there, but couldn't see it until it was right next to the boat.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVdjeQmylI
> 
> Here's the first video I took with my RiverPro last fall. It's very shaky and hard to watch, but you'll see me bounce over a "wet rock" gravel bar. First time through this stretch and was unfamiliar with it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYd3Hu1d-18
> 
> This one shows a very "nice" impact from an invisible boulder. My river is known for having large boulders in deeper water leaving almost no signature. Found one!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaxjWZiO61I
> 
> No big impacts on this one, but still a cool video along with a nice fish.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR2Jsw_wEEQ




Nice job on production there Mike!!! I like the musky vid, pretty sweet! Glad you got an RP... Been a huge treat for my family and fishing of course! =D>


----------



## lowe1648

hotshotinn said:


> i like watching you jump the sand bar.Tell me what motor you are running on that tiller steer boat and I am also wondering what size of old Mercury is on the other boat.


 They are the same size motors and boats as the last time you asked. 40/28 Yamaha tiller and 115 merc


----------



## PSG-1

Good stuff on here!

I have a few on my youtube channel, and will probably eventually take footage on some other rivers, as well.... like the Santee, PeeDee, and Black Rivers.


----------



## Canoeman

Some video of the St. Croix.. lots of sand bars..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=xPYOFCfsusc


----------



## hotshotinn

I like watchin those jet boats going up the river =D> I especiilly like that115 hp on camoeman jet baot.Is that a six cylinder 115?or a 4?How fast doesit go?


----------



## Canoeman

hotshotinn said:


> I like watching those jet boats going down the river =D> I especially like that 115 hp on canoeman jet boat.Is that a six cylinder 115?or a 4?How fast does it go?



Its a 1986 in-line 6, fully rebuilt 2 months ago. With 300 lbs of batteries(4 - group 31),20 gallons of gas and 2 guys and gear it hits 32 MPH.

Ive been debating about taking out the 3 group 31 batteries and get it down to a 1/4 tank and see what it will do, but I'm not overly concerned about speed as hole shot,plane and performance.


----------



## hotshotinn

Those inline 6 cylinders are good motors.I once had one on a ProCraft bass boat and she would fly :mrgreen: I bet your motor burns up gas with that jet pump onit #-o


----------



## Canoeman

Apparently the "ice pack" is working its way down the Miss..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INJODsP5Op0&feature=feedu


----------



## montanaman

here is 1 we sent to B.C. it is 15'4" 175 hp ecotec inboard with a 751 scott jet with hyd trim 60" WIDE BOTTOM IN .190 thick

https://youtu.be/weqPQ7O2viM


----------



## montanaman

and 1 more of a jet boat that has a 143hp turbo weber with a scott 751 jet pump and a friend at the wheel who told me that anybody
can drive a jet boat up this channel =D> 
he soon found out that he is not the pro driver he thinks he is. but its all good on the river on a nice day like this in montana.

https://youtu.be/gI1UgvzAEXY


----------



## Canoeman

randoms from last spring

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krc6BTbqzlM&context=C315fb77ADOEgsToPDskKyAlVOy9UgbkW0tQ8Jl2cj


----------



## Canoeman

Another random..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qbEMI013Ws


----------



## Rrider

Here is our little rig headed up river after a morning of duck hunting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKNUXganLb4&feature=plcp&context=C3234b78UDOEgsToPDskLYxdCm1ODmHyg_ptUASAMB


----------



## lowe1648

Had enough of ice fishing yesterday and got out in a buddies boat for a few hours today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOtmcimQg8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9foZK4Z2Sc&feature=channel


----------



## gotmuddy

here is a vidya from this morning on a creek feeding lake norfork.

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150675674964443


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

mike s said:


> I Notice that nobody posted anything after SH's videos. Haha. Those are the best RP videos I've ever seen.
> 
> All four of these vids are from the same stretch of Youghiogheny river in Southwestern PA. Some of these are on another thread in the sponsors area, so apologies if you've already seen them....
> 
> Here's one from last weekend. The water was up hiding some of the boulders that are usually easily avoided. Check out the near miss at about 1:14 into the video. I knew it was there, but couldn't see it until it was right next to the boat.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVdjeQmylI
> 
> Here's the first video I took with my RiverPro last fall. It's very shaky and hard to watch, but you'll see me bounce over a "wet rock" gravel bar. First time through this stretch and was unfamiliar with it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYd3Hu1d-18
> 
> This one shows a very "nice" impact from an invisible boulder. My river is known for having large boulders in deeper water leaving almost no signature. Found one!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaxjWZiO61I
> 
> No big impacts on this one, but still a cool video along with a nice fish.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR2Jsw_wEEQ



Awesome fish and excellent choice of music. =D>


----------



## PSG-1

Well, since we has a high of 85 degrees here yesterday, we took the jetboat over to the Little Pee Dee River and did some riding, and a little fishing. I've driven over this bridge many times, but this is the first time I've ever been on this stretch of water.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Hf0r15mGY


----------



## PSG-1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPiMW11n0eY Sampit River, the smallest river in SC


As you can see in all my river videos, our rivers here in coastal SC are mostly comprised of swamps and flood plains, with wide expanses of river. 

Farther inland on most of these rivers, you will find black water, caused by tannins (with the exception of the Great Pee Dee, its water is red, as it originates from the mountains of NC, bringing red clay and other sediments along its course)

But other than the Great Pee Dee, all the rivers are black water once you start going inland. Many of them are designated as scenic rivers, with white beaches and sandbars. One of these days, I'm going to go farther inland on some of these rivers, and get a chance to really put my jet to the test, running in the narrow, shallow water.

I'm a little nervous about running in areas where there is no tide to float me off a shoal if I screw up, though. I've got no problem pushing the envelope in the marsh, or on the tidal areas of the rivers, but inland, where there is no 6 foot tide range to save you from a shoal, it's a different story.


----------



## lowe1648

A couple videos in the new boat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCk5YjRo55Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv3k6ujcfQU
I found out i need to run the camera myself. I ended up with lots of video of my front deck or zoomed in on the floor.


----------



## lowe1648

One from yesterday.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8aCv61ne9g


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I sure wish Ole Miss' looked like that down here.


----------



## PSG-1

lowe1648 said:


> A couple videos in the new boat.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCk5YjRo55Y
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv3k6ujcfQU
> I found out i need to run the camera myself. I ended up with lots of video of my front deck or zoomed in on the floor.




That terrain looks kinda like some of the rivers in my AO, kinda like some of the narrow parts of the Little PeeDee River.

As for being your own camera man....if you watch any of my videos, 9 times out of 10, I'm running the camera while driving or performing various other tasks.


----------



## Canoeman

Fun one from a cple weeks ago..

at about .54 sec mark.. rubbins racin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEFTdHGFCZw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## PSG-1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOf-YRXS2KI




This one is in the lower part of the Little PeeDee River in South Carolina. 

This is probably one of the most difficult stretches of this river to navigate, especially during dry spells. There are numerous shoaling areas, and it basically requires local knowledge of the area, or a jetboat, and even then, you have to be careful.

Despite a good bit of rain recently, there were areas just a few inches deep in the middle of the river in some places. 

This was the first time I've ever been on this particular part of the river, but it was a neat place. Definitely gotta go back there again.


----------



## montanaman

a short [ 12 mile ] run up the clearwater river just a cpl miles away.
the boat is a hamilton 140M inboard jet from new zealand with a good strong bottom. this is not the place to run a thin bottom jon boat . this is at a little higher water and in a few weeks it is just a big rock garden .
really good trout fishing in here for rainbows and browns

https://youtu.be/U0e2pYCgkG4


----------



## lowe1648

Running around in the high water from all the rain last week 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWdf4P3npJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J58sSzD72y
w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I wish i had someone else in the boat to record. I took a few more videos but none of it did it an justice.


----------



## WhiskeyBent

A Ga run.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rRWSD4rhFs


----------



## lowe1648

WhiskeyBent said:


> A Ga run.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rRWSD4rhFs


Looks like a fun river to run. What kind of fishing do you havr down there?


----------



## WhiskeyBent

lowe1648 said:


> Looks like a fun river to run. What kind of fishing do you havr down there?


This river in the spring we chase whites and stripers, although this was a catfish trip.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Here are a couple more from the Meramec River

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7JaH8olx0


----------



## loosecaboose

S&MFISH said:


> Here are a couple more from the Meramec River
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7JaH8olx0




Those are nice runs you made. River looked really low in a couple spots in the second video.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

loosecaboose said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more from the Meramec River
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E1nq-mBAYQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM7JaH8olx0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice runs you made. River looked really low in a couple spots in the second video.
Click to expand...


That second video was taken out near Sullivan at the Sappington Bridge access-upstream. And yes,it was really low,less than a foot deep for most of it. Only caught a couple of small Smallies in that stretch. Did better as we floated downstream from the bridge. We floated a couple of miles downstream, but I neglected to video the ride back to the ramp.
The first one was taken near St.Clair. Both were in Sept. '11.


----------



## lowe1648

One from today right after the record water levels 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQu9uQOTw6A&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I'm not sure I'd take a flat bottom jon through any bigger. I think my buddy that was with might not join me again.


----------



## lowe1648

Here is the up river run through the same rapids

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCl0Obxdcxc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## freetofish

If you'd want to run on the Meramac River here in Fenton, Mo you'd have to bring your own water... I have lived here about 38 years and have never seen the river so low... Sad in fact...you cannot get from the ramp pool into the main channel of the river due to low water. I was trying a week ago and the water depth was 18 ".... My jet boat is just to heavy to shoot over the sand bar....


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

freetofish said:


> If you'd want to run on the Meramac River here in Fenton, Mo you'd have to bring your own water... I have lived here about 38 years and have never seen the river so low... Sad in fact...you cannot get from the ramp pool into the main channel of the river due to low water. I was trying a week ago and the water depth was 18 ".... My jet boat is just to heavy to shoot over the sand bar....




Ron,are you talking George Winter Ramp?


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> freetofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd want to run on the Meramac River here in Fenton, Mo you'd have to bring your own water... I have lived here about 38 years and have never seen the river so low... Sad in fact...you cannot get from the ramp pool into the main channel of the river due to low water. I was trying a week ago and the water depth was 18 ".... My jet boat is just to heavy to shoot over the sand bar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron,are you talking George Winter Ramp?
Click to expand...


Yeah Steve...he is.


----------



## shallowminedid

heres a video of the susky right at the harrisburg airport shot today 7-6. 20 plus mph at 1.2 feet. and that was the deepest parts
https://youtu.be/iJG4PBt8quI


----------



## PSG-1

Here's another one.....running the upper Santee River from the Lake Marion/Lake Moultrie diversion canal, down to the Hwy 41 bridge at Jamestown. Another river with lots of shoaling, and once again, another river where the jetboat is the right tool for the job!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTJcXmlwwxI&feature=relmfu


----------



## Skeeter814

Youghiogheny River - Connellsville, PA 7-20-12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgJKvN0QvVA


----------



## Skeeter814

Youghiogheny River, PA - Layton to Dawson. 6 mile run.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOHWnCW5f4Q


----------



## dayton525

Heres a short clip on the Kansas river. This was last year when the water was a decent level, this year is a completely different story.
https://youtu.be/3ebMRdizqEw


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Yall are nuts! Looks like a blast running in rivers


----------



## Skeeter814

This is my biggest fear on the Yough River. Lots of canoes and kayaks. I'm sure most of you guys deal with the same issue.
Luckily these guys stayed in their lanes and let me work around them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOV-A-WHSZs


----------



## lowe1648

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QIBJLXYeQA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAyVjmBawAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A few from today on the Mississippi up in mn today


----------



## PSG-1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MCQXLKIBc Waccamaw River


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hykX4wjzRI4 AIWW from Bucksport to Myrtle Beach


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss3JGyQyEx0 Santee River Delta


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBnTpL2-8sM Cape Romain NWR, from Sewee Bay to Capers Inlet


----------



## Canoeman

lowe1648 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QIBJLXYeQA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAyVjmBawAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> A few from today on the Mississippi up in mn today



Jea buddy.. was just gonna post these..

More rocks than water... now a days on the miss...


----------



## Kevin Turner

Canoeman said:


> lowe1648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QIBJLXYeQA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAyVjmBawAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> A few from today on the Mississippi up in mn today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jea buddy.. was just gonna post these..
> 
> More rocks than water... now a days on the miss...
Click to expand...

Come on Dustin & Jay...You guyz know every rock on those runs...Easy Peasy. 8)


----------



## lowe1648

On are way out sturgeon fishing and camping last week.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVF6o_kqgIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fender66

lowe1648 said:


> On are way out sturgeon fishing and camping last week.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVF6o_kqgIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Love the soundtrack! 8)


----------



## Canoeman

Kevin Turner said:


> Come on Dustin & Jay...You guyz know every rock on those runs...Easy Peasy. 8)



I actually hit at 2:04 in this.. you can hear me say "on the way up go right"..

I know this area alot better with another 6" of water.. lol


----------



## fool4fish1226

lowe1648 said:


> On are way out sturgeon fishing and camping last week.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVF6o_kqgIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player




:beer: The dogs were sure enjoying themselfs great vid :beer:


----------



## Canoeman

fool4fish1226 said:


> lowe1648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On are way out sturgeon fishing and camping last week.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVF6o_kqgIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer: The dogs were sure enjoying themselfs great vid :beer:
Click to expand...


Yea buddy.. my hounds love it as much or more than me!!!!


----------



## PSG-1

Upper Great Pee Dee River between Society Hill and Cheraw, SC....going up to the fall line:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF3ABNJKKkM


This is absolutely as far as I'm willing to go with my boat, considering it's a coastal class jetboat, with a .100" hull, no UHMW, and a standard PWC jet unit. 

Any farther up than this, it becomes rapids, jagged rocks, and other conditions that I'm not willing to risk hazarding my vessel in. [-X 

Beyond this point, requires a river class jetboat, with a thicker hull, UHMW, and a more robust jet unit that can take the occasional hit from rocks. This is why I didn't go up any farther than the gigantic rock shoal we're beached at, I turned around and got back into the coastal floodplain part of the river, where I belong.


----------



## rolling hillbilly

Havent worked my way through all the videos yet, but some great stuff so far! I will add a few of my hood,the 3 rivers I run are about 7 feet higher in spring during runoff, get pretty shallow by fall, down to a foot or less in spots. first is shot from my buddies 16 foot lynx heading down the South Saskatchewan river hunting lake sturgeon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSfOGPblNzU


----------



## rolling hillbilly

This video is shot again from my friend lynx, high water late May this year: start up the Oldman river, then down and through the channel above the forks over to the Bow river and down it to the junction of the two rivers. Down the South Saskatchewan a bit then turned around and back up the Bow then Oldman. the channel we cut through is totally dry this late in the year. The two rivers start in different drainages, so can have totally different flow rates and clarity. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR9pN4mj8O0
this is the area on the video, Oldman river to the left
https://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&ll=49.943267,-111.674652&spn=0.083185,0.145912&t=h&z=13


----------



## rolling hillbilly

running back up the South Saskatchewan this October in my Crestliner, couple places we were in less than a foot of water. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDiRdkoezg


----------



## PSG-1

RH, that's some beautiful country you live in!! Very nice. 8)


----------



## tnriverluver

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my GoPro Hero3 camera to shoot some high quality high def videos of my adventures. Lots of good videos in the post!!!


----------



## rolling hillbilly

headed out into the fog this morning. guys 3 hours north are already ice fishing but Im not done with the river yet! just a short video as I head down the river. worth the cold start as I ended up with a 12 pound walleye!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmPG59cqYDc


----------



## Scuba559

Here is a morning run on the San Joaquin river. Boat is a Tracker 1448 Grizzly and a 25 hp Jet..... Hit HD in the settings.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3srtHcra-do&feature=share&list=UUhsb-7HwAgW3sM7v50q-Rxw


----------



## tnriverluver

Scuba559 said:


> Here is a morning run on the San Joaquin river. Boat is a Tracker 1448 Grizzly and a 25 hp Jet..... Hit HD in the settings.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3srtHcra-do&feature=share&list=UUhsb-7HwAgW3sM7v50q-Rxw


Around here we would call most of that a ditch!!!! =D>


----------



## PSG-1

Yeah, that's pretty narrow terrain there, reminds me of the Black River in South Carolina, up towards Kingstree. Obviously they know that river, to be running at that speed.


----------



## fender66

tnriverluver said:


> Scuba559 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a morning run on the San Joaquin river. Boat is a Tracker 1448 Grizzly and a 25 hp Jet..... Hit HD in the settings.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3srtHcra-do&feature=share&list=UUhsb-7HwAgW3sM7v50q-Rxw
> 
> 
> 
> Around here we would call most of that a ditch!!!! =D>
Click to expand...


+1

What is the average depth in that first stretch? That's just crazy narrow.


----------



## rolling hillbilly

looks like fun!


----------



## Rrider

Here is a short video coming back from duck hunting in the Potomac River...

https://youtu.be/0jcnqQZITjU


----------



## Scuba559

If you watch my video to the end I get out of the narrow channel and onto the main river. You call it a ditch. I call it the road to where no one else can go. The average depth was 6" I couldn't get through most of it with my trolling motor lifted out of the water and skimming the top.

2nd time running it. First time I froze on a fork and beached it


----------



## CaseyP

Had to go run a boat the other day so we could make sure it was fixed. Turns out the problem was he hadn't broken the boat in fully. So my boss told me to finish breaking in the boat for the customer. So I rode up the river past work and shot a video. It sucks driving a boat in between 3-4000 rpms for an hour, not on plane. Anyway I work @ Tracker Marine @ Bass Pro in Bossier City, LA, the video is of the Red River. The boat was a ProGuide V16 with a 40 4-stroke Mercury.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWaqbn1z6HE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rickybobbybend

CaseyP said:


> Had to go run a boat the other day so we could make sure it was fixed. Turns out the problem was he hadn't broken the boat in fully. So my boss told me to finish breaking in the boat for the customer. So I rode up the river past work and shot a video. It sucks driving a boat in between 3-4000 rpms for an hour, not on plane. Anyway I work @ Tracker Marine @ Bass Pro in Bossier City, LA, the video is of the Red River. The boat was a ProGuide V16 with a 40 4-stroke Mercury.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWaqbn1z6HE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Hey, nice work if you can get it. Thanks for sharing. Any idea what that boat/motor combo will do WOT?


----------



## CaseyP

I didn't turn my GPS on, so no clue. It did scoot along pretty good though. The only gauge the boat had was a tach.


----------



## Midwestjet

Hello there...new to the site and enjoying the posts. We run the SE Missouri and Northern Arkansas rivers. We've run the Black above Clearwater Lake in Missouri and the Spring and Strawberry Rivers in Arkansas. Also made several runs in Central Illinois on the Sangamon and Illinois Rivers. Enjoy going new places and am learning a lot where to run from this thread. Please keep submitting new videos. Great stuff! Attached is a video we made on the Black River in Missouri...we put in at Piedmont Public Access and ran up to the Highway K Bridge near Annapolis with 3.2' on the Annapolis gage...good running! Midwestjet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySOQZC-sOnw


----------



## Midwestjet

Here is a video shot on the Sangamon River...we put in at Riverside Park in Springfield and ran up to Buckhart Bridge where a humungous log jam turned us back. The Sangamon is a good river to run and has great catfishing but watch for logs...there is a lot of dead wood in the channel! The day this video was shot there was 9' on the Riverton gage. We also ran up the Sugar Creek towards Lake Springfield dam and up the South Fork towards Rochester. Midwestjet


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNugXjA3MlE


----------



## PSG-1

Midwestjet said:


> Hello there...new to the site and enjoying the posts. We run the SE Missouri and Northern Arkansas rivers. We've run the Black above Clearwater Lake in Missouri and the Spring and Strawberry Rivers in Arkansas. Also made several runs in Central Illinois on the Sangamon and Illinois Rivers. Enjoy going new places and am learning a lot where to run from this thread. Please keep submitting new videos. Great stuff! Attached is a video we made on the Black River in Missouri...we put in at Piedmont Public Access and ran up to the Highway K Bridge near Annapolis with 3.2' on the Annapolis gage...good running! Midwestjet
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySOQZC-sOnw




After I got up off the couch from watching that one, I notice that the cushion had been pinched into a pyramid! Talk about a pucker factor! Every time I heard that boat skid over rocks, I cringed, knowing what kind of damage my boat would sustain from that, as it's a thinner hull, and no UHMW.


----------



## Midwestjet

"Pinched into a pyramid"...now that's funny, right there! Yeah, I gotta admit when I got back on the trailer I crawled underneath holding my breath that I didn't re-arrange the intake grate...outside of a few scratches on the UHMW it did great. A buddy followed me that day with his Blazer boat with a Merc outboard jet and outside of a few rocks to dig out of the grate he did OK too. We did see a lot of shiny aluminum on the rocks going over the shelves. The river is a great run...super clean and gravel bottom. My boat was cleaner going out than going in! Missouri has some great water! Midwestjet


----------



## PSG-1

Midwestjet said:


> "Pinched into a pyramid"...now that's funny, right there!




:LOL2:  :mrgreen: 





> Yeah, I gotta admit when I got back on the trailer I crawled underneath holding my breath that I didn't re-arrange the intake grate...outside of a few scratches on the UHMW it did great. A buddy followed me that day with his Blazer boat with a Merc outboard jet and outside of a few rocks to dig out of the grate he did OK too. We did see a lot of shiny aluminum on the rocks going over the shelves. The river is a great run...super clean and gravel bottom. My boat was cleaner going out than going in! Missouri has some great water! Midwestjet



I saw that in the videos, that is some really clear looking water. We don't have that here in SC, I wish we did, but most of our rivers are stained with tannic acid from cypress trees and swamps. At least the coastal rivers. But, farther up, above the fall line (where I don't feel safe taking my jetboat) we do have clear water.


----------



## Roost

Hey im new here and just stumbled on this thread. About a week ago I uploaded a jet boat-smallmouth fishing promo style video..

It shows runs on the susky with a Snyder customized boat, a duracraft and a river rocket.. 

hope you enjoy.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4sc3c1asOo


----------



## Kevin Turner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wfv4wrufFs 

Mongolia River Running...


----------



## tnriverluver

Roost said:


> Hey im new here and just stumbled on this thread. About a week ago I uploaded a jet boat-smallmouth fishing promo style video..
> 
> It shows runs on the susky with a Snyder customized boat, a duracraft and a river rocket..
> 
> hope you enjoy..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4sc3c1asOo


Awesome video!!!! I am pretty new to the Gopro camera myself. What software did you use to edit this in order to have the two views of the boat running (forward and rear) at the same time?


----------



## Roost

The GoPro is a filming machine, im sure your having fun with it. 
Editing video is where it gets tricky. A powerful computer with a good editing program is key. I do my editing with final cut on a mac book pro. I have a buddy that runs premier on a pc and he pumps out some awesome stuff. Premier isnt quite as user friendly as final cut but once learned its close enough to final cut quality productions. 

Pick a good program and then watch youtube tutorials to learn how to use it 8) :LOL2:


----------



## susqyg3

Here is a video I took this fall running the Susquehanna from City Island to Ft. Hunter. It was filmed with a kodak playsport, and the mount got a little shaky towards the end.. If I remember the level was around 3.8' on the harrisburg gauge.. Most interesting part is from 7:20 to the end.. I did a little editing to speed up the boring sections, especially down in the pool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mx_Nfhd4o8


----------



## lowe1648

Just uploaded a few i found from this summer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehiu1ctjXKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIfrY3SIv68&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## openseat

Hey lowe1648:
I dig vid with all the yellin!!!

How far up the Rum do you have to put in to be past the no wake zone?


----------



## lowe1648

The next one up river is at Rum river central park. I've never used it. It's not much of access in low water or high. It takes 30-45 minutes to idle through the no wake if you put in in anoka.


----------



## lowe1648

A few from over the weekend. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=016-MFa113g&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3nl7NneoF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6DzqxMyFcg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I'm going to have to break down and finally edit some of the other videos from this weekend and past few years.


----------



## Whitaker201

Great Miami River last wensday in Miamisburg, OH. We got a little fishing in too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=q6J5BoyQVwY


----------



## riverjet87

Here's a little video of me running on the Grand River in Michigan. boat's a 1652 Alumacraft with a 50/35 jet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18OrolYcG0A


----------



## hotshotinn

where abouts on the Grand river are you?I will keep a lookout for you.I run Lyons,Ionia,saranac area with my 1648 Alumacraft :mrgreen:


----------



## PSG-1

All of mine are posted on my youtube channel. If you go there, I have a section titled "South Carolina Rivers"

We've been on numerous stretches of rivers in NE SC, and we plan to cover some in the midlands region (up to Columbia) at some point.


----------



## riverjet87

I run the river from post drive all the way to saranac. I mainly launch in Ada cause that's close to home. where abouts are you? do you have a prop or Jet?


----------



## hotshotinn

i sent you PM with my location


----------



## SPACECOWBOY

Here's one in Cedar Hill MO, the Big river which it is now barely wide enough to fit my boat.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBc4POV7dI


----------



## J Hartman

^^^^^^^^^^^^ NICE!


----------



## MSRiverdog

My old dog Suzie when I was working on the boat, battery cover missing. Mississippi River above the 169 bridge in MN. Alumacraft 1650AWCC, Merc 50/35
https://youtu.be/4KEX6S1LPwg


----------



## Whitaker201

A little fishing and running video in my jetdrive.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZRPB6zX4eIY


----------



## tnriverluver

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334534#p334534 said:


> Whitaker201 » Today, 13:23[/url]"]A little fishing and running video in my jetdrive.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZRPB6zX4eIY


Nice smallmouths! Looks like a great fishery.


----------

